# 31/12 Mornington "Cock of the Bay Revisited"



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Late notice for a Mornington morning again ladies and gents. Cancelled was a Westernport trip to be saved for another elephant looking day..but hands have gone up for Sunnyside with a 5.30am (ish) leave. All welcome, Kevin and mini Kevin (sorry mate I don't know your sons name), Team Squid, and myself are starters so far...but let's fill the car park 8) "Cock of the Bay" may be toned down to "Dux of the Bay" in honour of Kevin's young fella about (but you'll know what I mean). Uh oh no working blue, just working the big blue :wink: 

Anyone else in :?:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

geez i didnt know Jason was coming out for a sunday session 8) ... "sweetheart, Squidders back in Melb for a last fish '06, can i can i ohhh please i'll be such a good boy, and i really think he wants to catch up :wink: .ive got sooooo much to learn and oh so little time.Well i am 34yrs old,how much longer do you think ive got"....

l'll see what i can muster-up fellas, :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

giddy-up     ..... see you on the water all 8)


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

See you there. Not sure at what time though as I have yet to suggest to the young fella that it would be good if we were able to leave the house before it gets light.

Sounds like a good group though.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ripper  Cheers for organising this Poddy, although it's likely that we might struggle a bit for the proposed 5:30 start  We'll will see you all on the water at around 6-ish :wink:


----------

